

How long is the line at Blue Bottle? - Cieplak
http://bb.zaarly.com/

======
mjhea0
how about Bi Rite - [http://www.yelp.com/biz/bi-rite-creamery-san-
francisco](http://www.yelp.com/biz/bi-rite-creamery-san-francisco)

